# Why would people do this?



## leenjodie (Oct 20, 2012)

Satao the 50-year-old elephant found dead after poachers shoot him with poison arrows - Mirror Online

Such a shame this all still goes on! And i think we were some of the thousands to have seen him as i belive this may be him in our honeymoon pics!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Such a shame. Makes me angry!

Must have been amazing to go and see them on your honeymoon. Would love to go and see elephants (and a few other animals) in the wild! 

Awesome picture!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

If poaching continues at its current level, it is predicted that elephants and rhino will be extinct within 20 years. The black rhino was declared extinct only last year due to poaching.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

It continues because of extreme poverty and a world market in the products - it is awful bit true I am afraid it is a global problem and not localised - more needs to be done in relation to stamping out global trade, but also to providing poverty stricken people with a viable and sustainable income and economy


----------

